# Sick



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Yesterday night I saw that Daisy was sitting on the bottom of the cage in corner. I went to bed and the next moring my dad said she was still in the same spot that she was yesterday night. 

I sat there watching her in the corner, and then she went back up on her perch again, ate some pellets, and drank some water. 

I see her right now, she is still on her perch, being normal now.
Oh! Now she is making cockatiel noises!

Should just keep an eye on her the whole day?

I just got a cold, so I think I need to stay away forom her.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

colds arent contageous to other animals, including cockatiels.

if shes acting this way, she still may be sick.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I would definitely keep a close eye on her. Hopefully, she is okay.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I will keep an eye on her! I really hope she isnt sick! Here comes more vet bills!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Did we ever decide if daisy was a male or female? Some birds lay eggs in their cage corners..


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Daisy is a boy, hes had some new feathers come in on his tail i believe that look male to me.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh okay, i think i read that one. Hmmm...it was just a thought. Just keep a close eye on her Morla and be prepared for another vet visit if things don't get better or if they get worse. We're all hoping this nothing serious.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Poor daisy. =[ I hope he is okay.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Morla,I hope Daisy is okay,he has come so far.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

The vet said that Daisy is a girl.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Awesome,hope Daisy is doing better,she is such a wonderful cockatiel.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> The vet said that Daisy is a girl.


What was the reason for this opinion? Sometimes the clues are wrong, for instance my vet thought Mims was probably male because she had a narrow pelvis and a bright cheek spot. But I was always convinced that she was female and this year she proved it by laying eggs.

No matter what Daisy's sex is, it's possible that sitting in the corner is nesting behavior. Male cockatiels incubate eggs too, and I used to have a male who spent lots of time sitting on invisible eggs in the corner of the cage.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it likely that Daisy would be displaying nesting behavior at 5 months of age?

Did you ever get a scale, Morla? Weighing her is VERY important right now, since you are seeing odd behavior. Honestly, if this were my bird with a history of illness, I would probably be getting a vet check.


----------



## Dekey (Apr 21, 2011)

Chin up Morla  just keep an eye on her if ot gets worse or not any better take her to the vet ..... I'm here for you


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Well, the vet said Daisy was a girl because of the markings on her wings. Daisy sat in the corner again right before bed. 

I think she sleeps there, then during the day she acts like a normal cockatiels. She plays with her toys, makes cockatiel noises, eats, drinks, and she alwasy wants out!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you know if she has always slept there? If not, it does sound like this might be the beginning of an illness. Birds will act normal for as long as possible, even if they are sick. This is why frequent weighing would be really important right now, especially since she has a history of problems maintaining her weight.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I am trying as hard as I can to get a gram scale today! We will weigh her and I want to bring her to the vet!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

morla, if daisy is under a year old, those marks under her wings mean nothing. all cockatiels under a year old have those marks! boys lose them after their first molt.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I think Daisy has been going through her first molt because she had been losing a lot of feathers.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I sure hope she will be ok, keep us updated


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope she is okay, keep us posted!


----------



## marylou (Dec 19, 2011)

aww hope it turns out to be nothing serious!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Daisy now has been sitting on the bottom in the corner every night now. I don't know if she sleeps there though for sure. 

But in the morning she on her perch. Why is sitting in the corner a bad thing and a sign of illness?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Why is sitting in the corner a bad thing and a sign of illness?


It can be a sign that they don't have the energy keep their balance while gripping a perch. But birds can sit in the corner for other reasons too so it doesn't prove that a bird is sick.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh, ok. Thanks tielfan!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Keep a close eye on her and keep us updated. Here's wishing Daisy a long long and healthy life.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

northernfog said:


> Keep a close eye on her and keep us updated. Here's wishing Daisy a long long and healthy life.


Thanks nothernfog! Daisy is so spoiled! I love giving her attention!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

tielfan said:


> It can be a sign that they don't have the energy keep their balance while gripping a perch. But birds can sit in the corner for other reasons too so it doesn't prove that a bird is sick.


What are other reasons why they would sit in the corner?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Nesting behavior...thats one reason, any others?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Foot problems, maybe, if the perches aren't comfortable?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you have a variety of perches? Natural perches, rope perches, dowel perch of different diameters? Daisy should have different sized diameter perches to keep her feet from getting tired and to prevent arthritis.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Mine goes to the bottom sometimes to play around. Although the only time I see her kinda 'nap' there is when I'm sleeping next to her and my face is usually the level of the bottom of her cage, so she comes there to stay with me... plays around a little, then goes to naps. So I don't know, really.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cody sits, sleeps and preens on top of a cuttlefish fish bone, it's been poked through the cage bars, she loves it


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Do you have a variety of perches? Natural perches, rope perches, dowel perch of different diameters? Daisy should have different sized diameter perches to keep her feet from getting tired and to prevent arthritis.


No, we only have 2 perches of the same kind. 

Should I get more different perches?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes. Dowel perches will cause foot problems.

ETA: And she should really also have more than just two.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah the only reason i keep dowels is because i change the cage a lot and they feel more comfortable with them when i add stuff to the cage. I only keep one in there and then i have like 7 other perches (big cage). 

Morla, try to go get natural branches from petsmart or petco (petsmart seems to be cheaper for bird products though)...they are usually about 4 or 5 bucks. I also use rope perches and the ones made for birds are pricey, but you can go get rope dog toys from the dollar store and untie to knots so you can tie it to the cage. Make sure the rope is stretched completely so it doesn't move too much when Daisy steps on it..some cockatiels don't feel comfortable with their perches moving beneath their feet.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok! Thanks bjknight93!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

you might also wanna check her poopii i dunno much about it buuuut i do know if it looks weird or something means there is something wrong and also if shes tired always lazy and has her eyes half closed, i think you should visit the vet just to be on the safe side , i hope everything goes well <3 * big hug *


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't think Daisy is sick. She is very active, and acts like a healthy normal cockatiel.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

That is good to hear. Does she still sleep in the bottom of her cage?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

You know what I don't know. Last night i looked in the cage and she was on the bottom looking at me, she was standing up all alert. I don't know if she stayed there but I know I am probably going to get the natural perch at petsmart.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Has she been maintaining her weight? That's a much more accurate way to gauge health than behavior.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah the scale is a huge thing to keep track of right now since birds hide their illnesses so well.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I think she has been maintaining her weight, yes.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a good sign then


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Yay! Thats all I want to hear!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Is it possible to capture pictures of her in the bottom of the cage and show them to us? Sometimes it helps to see their body language.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Morla- you can get dog rope toys at the dollar store and tie them in the cage as a perch. Its cheap and soft on little daisys feet.


----------



## quarrion queen (Jun 14, 2011)

i used to have a cockatiel who insisted on sleeping in the corner of the cage every night on the bottom, i guess it made her feel safe? or it was nesting behavior. In any case she was healthy and acted normal despite that, so i dont know, keep your eye on her and bring her to the vet again if the condition worsens


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok, thanks!


----------

